# [solved]How to setup swat (in samba) username/password?

## maverick6664

Hi,

I've compiled samba with swat USE flag and enabled swat, and started swat.  However, when I connect to swat (as http://localhost:901), it asks username/password I haven't set.   Where should I set username and password?

TIA!

----------

## Jaglover

Try man smbpasswd

----------

## maverick6664

Thank you!   It worked!

----------

